# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  biore od szesciu miesiecy ebivol 2.5 mg lekarz stwierdzil podtekst nerwowy

## pawel 22

bardzo spada mi cisnienie po 2.5 100/60 ma pytanie czy moge brac po 1.25 mg jakis czas a potem odstawic

----------


## Krzysztof

Regularnie mierz swoje ciśnienie, aby sprawdzić, czy spadki ciśnienia są tylko chwilowe czy jest ono stale niskie lub prawidłowe. Jeśli masz niskie ciśnienie, rzeczywiście wskazane mogłoby być obniżenie dawki (jednak 1,25 to dawka bardzo mała, zwykle stosowana na początku leczenia). Przy niskim ciśnieniu spożywaj płyny. Najlepszym rozwiązaniem byłoby skonsultowanie się odnośnie dawki i celowości terapii z lekarzem rodzinnym przy najbliższej wizycie.

----------

